# Stock lug bolt size



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

Does anyone know how long the stock lug bolts are. I just 8mm spacers to clear the coilovers and the bolts that came with them are too long. And I absolutly dont feel safe driving on 3 threads on the stock ones soo can someone please help me out


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Stock ones are m14, thread pich 1.50 and 26 mm long


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

m14x1.5x28

28mm long. I'm positive on that one...


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

Yup 28mm long, ball seat. Measured them yesterday cus im about to order spacers. Just add those 28mm to your spacer width and thats the size bolts u need. Im putting in 15mm spacers so Im ordering 43mm bolts.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Is 20mm in the front and 25mm in the rear too big for stock wheels? 

According to the calculator, that will give me: 

2.7mm INSIDE fender on the front 

3.7mm INSIDE fender on the rear


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

The calculator is either a little conservative or every car is a little different (I'm betting on both). Also negative camber effects how flush the top of the wheel is and we all run different amounts.

I ran 25mm all around on stock fat fives with no issues at all. I loved it. Most people run 25mm rear and 20mm front on stock wheels though.

Convert to studs, then you will never have to buy lugs again! Also I trust my studs a lot more : )


----------



## scrambledeggs (Jun 28, 2010)

where do you guys order the longer lug bolts from? i'm having trouble finding a good place online


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-180HP/Wheels/Lug_Bolts/

They also have wheel spacers.


----------



## scrambledeggs (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks ^^

i have a 6mm spacer on so what exact bolt would i need?

i just realized i'm in the audi section. i have a mk3 vw so this thread might not help me


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

how about the correct length wheel studs?


----------

